# Puppy immunization question, please?



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

My girls are 2.5 weeks apart. Hope (our oldest) got all of her puppy shots. We took her for the last 2, so we know when she had them. 

When we picked up Ruby, the breeder said that she was complete on her puppy shots. Sure enough, 3 stickers and dates in her health folder. I thought we were set.

Our vet looked at her folder and wants to give her one more because he wants their last shot at or near 16 weeks. 

So, Hope's were like 8 weeks, 12 weeks and 16 weeks. Ruby's were like 7 weeks, 10 weeks and 13 weeks.

I know immunizations are a controversial subject, but I thought that I would ask. Do you agree with my vet or would you be good if she had 3 total? 

Thanks for your insight!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I personally think they are good to go if they've had one after 12 weeks of age. That is the "important" one. So if she's had one at 13 weeks, I would say she is just fine. Over vaccinating can cause a myriad of problems that no one likes to deal with.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

The reason they give so many is just trying to catch that "window" when the immunity will take. When they say 'boosters', they aren't boosting anything. The immunity is either there or it's not. I would say she's fine if she's had a series of 3 puppy shots. I personally wouldn't give more but you will have to do what's right for you.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks, ladies!

She was 13 weeks and 2 days when she got the last one. You helped settle the issue between hubby and me. 

I am the overprotective, uptight, ocd one and he is Mr. laid back, things-will-be-fine one so I figure with both of us, the girls should be fairly balanced! haha!

Thank you again!


----------



## Cambrea (Feb 21, 2010)

Not trying to hijack the thread, but do you guys give "boosters" every year?


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm a firm believer in titers.. yes it costs more to do, but they actually test the level of immunity to see if a vaccine is even necessary. 
According to most studies, the distemper combo vaccine is given at 6 and 12 weeks.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Cambrea said:


> Not trying to hijack the thread, but do you guys give "boosters" every year?


No No and No.  They are not necessary and they aren't advised. The latest info that the vets are following are the 3 year protocols. So NEVER give yearly immunizations and follow the 3 year protocol if you must. However, be aware that immunity studies are showing at least a 7 year immunity to distemper, parvo, and adenovirus and 15 years for rabies. That's right - 15 YEARS. 

Be aware that there is NO law that mandates vaccinations at all, except for rabies. Rabies is required by law which varies according to your county and/or state.

I like Dr. Dodds protocol, which is here .... (read her principles of immunity)

Untitled Document

Do some research on vaccines and educate yourself. 

A few links ...

What Everyone Needs to Know About Canine Vaccines

Vaccinations: A Word of Caution for Our Animals

Vaccinations: A Word of Caution for Our Animals

Duration of Immunity to Canine Vaccines: What We Know and Don't Know

Shots in the dark

PET VACCINATION  An Institutionalised Crime by Catherine O'Driscoll

Don't let a vet or anyone else bully you into vaccinating, when studies are showing that immunity lasts WAYYYYYYYYYY longer than one year. There are real risks to vaccinating. You can do some reading here if you are interested. Very interesting article on the science of vaccine damage.

Science of Vaccine Damage

On the flip side (and not to be wishy washy) but do your OWN reading and researching and learning and decide for YOURSELF what is best to do for your own situation and peace of mind. Knowledge is power. Make an informed decision that you can live with and be comfortable with. Don't let anyone bully you into either vaccinating or NOT vaccinating. Decide for yourself what is best for your pet.


----------



## lindseyv77 (Feb 18, 2011)

I agree that boosters are a joke, there are tons of articles on the web that tell you why these "boosters" are unnecessary! Both my Chihuahuas had their 3rd set of puppy shots and both had allergic reactions to them, broke out in bad hives and swelled up. The tiniest one at 4lbs looked like a mini Shar Pei dog, I was VERY upset! No more shots for them except the rabies and that's it! They give the same amount of dose to a 100 lb dog as they do a 4 lb Chihuahua, that seems so wrong to me! There needs to be better regulations on these shots. Vets love the money they get from us but love the pay back from the drug companies when they use their shots!:angry4:


----------



## Cambrea (Feb 21, 2010)

Thank you so much Tracy! I actually looked into some of those links last night before you posted lol. As usual you are so educated and helpful. Now I can be armed with some information when I inform the vet that they will not be shooting up Midna next month as she just had vaccinations last year.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I saw an informal statistic recently that said that most small animal practices count on vaccinations for 50% of their revenue!! So you can see why they push it.  While I know we all need to make a living, and vets certainly deserve to make money for all they do, they don't need to do it at the expense and health of my pets. 

Like I said - do the research and decide for yourself. What diseases are in your area? When was the last time your vet saw an adult dog with parvo? (Not a stray or immunocompromised dog). There's lots of leeway in the vaccination debate, but I absolutely do NOT think that yearly boosters are necessary or advised.


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

What about puppy shots? Do they need to get it all 3/4 of them? Or is 1 or 2 at the right time okay? Mine so far have had them at 8/9 weeks, then at 12.5 weeks. Should I for sure get them done again at 15.5 weeks and that's it? Or do they need that last one?

So if I read right, you get them their booster one year after their last shots, THEN go every 3 years?

My Vet sees alot of Parvo in our area.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I follow Dr. Jean Dodd's vaccination protocol ....

DR. JEAN DODDS' CANINE VACCINATION PROTOCOL – 2010


----------

